# Apache 2, Htaccess weiterleitung



## liquidbeats (3. November 2006)

Hallo,

kurze Frage bzgl. Weiterleitungen. Kann mir vlt. jemand sagen wie ich bspw. eine Subdomain auf einen entsprechenden Ordner weiterleiten lassen kann?

Bspw. cde.domain.tld sollte auf einen Ordner cde weiterleiten, jedoch nicht in dieser Form cde.domain.tld/cde

Es ist so, dass ich pro Subdoamin einen eigenen Ordner anlegen möchte.


Vielen Dank schonmal.

Grüße


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (3. November 2006)

Hallo,

sowas löst man in der Regel über VirtualHosts direkt in einer der Konfigurationsdateien von Apache. Kommst du an diese ran?

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## liquidbeats (3. November 2006)

Hallo,

ja da komme ich rann, aber genau diesen weg würde ich Bestenfalls umgehen wollen.
Ich habe mir ein Shellscript geschrieben, mit dem ich Automatisch Benutzer anlegen kann. Ein Home Verzeichnis wird angelegt und die entsprechende GRuppe um diesen Benutzer erweitert.

Jetzt müsste ich nur noch eine Weiterleitung einbinden.
Mein ziel ist es, dies weitestgehend Automatisiert stattfinden zu lassen, so dass ich nicht immer und Überall Rumfurwerkeln muss.

Grüße


----------

